# Problem beim Kompilieren des em28xx-Kernelmoduls

## x-up

Hallo Leute,

versuche meinen Cinergy Hybrid T XS von TerraTec zu installieren. Ich folge diesem How-To, scheitere jedoch schon am simplen Kompilieren des Kernelmoduls. 

 *Quote:*   

>  #  cd v4l-dvb-kernel
> 
>  # make
> 
>  now as root:
> ...

 [/code]

Ich habe einen Snapshot vom v4l-dvb-kernel (und auch -experimental) gezogen und mit make und make install die Module installiert. Jedoch scheint das benoetigte em28xx-Kernelmodul nicht kompiliert zu werden

 *Quote:*   

> make install
> 
> make -C /home/lxuser/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l install
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/lxuser/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l'
> ...

 

und steht damit, im Gegensatz zu den aufgefuehrten, nicht zur Verfuegung ("FATAL: Module em28xx not found."). "make all" ist genausowenig zielfuehrend. Ich habe im Kernel v4l- und dvb-Support aktiviert. Was zum ... mache ich falsch?

lG

x-up

----------

## saturday

Ich hab das gestern noch erfolgreich genau für diesen USB-DVBT-Empfänger nach Anleitung durchgeführt, obwohl ich von "make" und "make install" keine Ahnung habe.

a) Passende Firmware (bei mir: v3) hast du nach "/lib/firmware" runtergeladen und dort entpackt?

b) hg mit "emerge mercurial" installiert?

Dann:

```
# hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-experimental

# cd /lib/firmware/v4l-dvb-kernel

# make

# make install

-- before posting any error messages, reboot your machine here  --

# modprobe em28xx
```

Ging bei mir überraschenderweise völlig problemlos.

Meine Device-ID: 0ccd:0042 TerraTec Electronic GmbH

----------

## x-up

Hi saturday!

Habe alles genauso gemacht, nur eben mit oben beschriebenen Ausgang. War bei dir der /lib/firmware Ordner schon angelegt, oder musstest du ihn selbst erstellen (war bei mir so der Fall)? 

lG

----------

## saturday

Bei mir gab es den Ordner schon, das hatte mit meinem Druckertreiber zu tun. Wenns ihn nicht gibt: anlegen.

Diese Zeilen

```
 make -C /home/lxuser/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l install 

 make[1]: Entering directory `/home/lxuser/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l' 
```

gab es so bei mir nicht, bei mir stand dort iirc das /lib/firmware/v4l-dvb-kernel-Verzeichnis.

Hast du "make" von deinem home-Verzeichnis aus aufgerufen, oder vom v4l...-Verzeichnis?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich habe hier ebuilds 

für die firmeware und v4l-dvb modules deines USB-DVB-T-Empfänger. Habe grade mit 

"v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2"erfolgreich die module "bttv em28xx em2880_dvb ..." gebaut (Kernel 2.6.20.7 Vanilla fast

ungepacht) und geladen. Wichtig ist das du beim kernel configurieren unter "Multimedia devices" 

alles ausgeschaltet hast. Du must auch drauf achten das unter "/lib/modules/kernel-version"

keine "dvb, bttv Leichen" rumliege. Am beste du benennst "/lib/modules/kernel-version" um

baust deinen Kernel und Module neu und mergerst dann die dvb sachen.

MfG

----------

## x-up

@saturday Habe es anfaenglich aus meinem Homeverzeichnis heraus kompiliert und nach deinem Post nochmal aus /lib/firmware. Hat leider auch nicht geklappt.

@fuchur Habe, wie vorgeschlagen, tabula rasa gemacht und den Kernel neukompiliert (ohne Multimedia devices) und danach "emerge v4l-dvb-hg" ausgefuehrt, das sich des linuxtv repository (hg pull -u http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb) bedient. Leider bricht der Kompiliervorgang mit einem Fehler ab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Failed Patch: v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff !
> 
>  ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  ( /usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff )
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefil$
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> can't find file to patch at input line 4
> ...

 

Danach habe ich deine ebuilds installiert (-r2 mit ebengleichen und -r3 mit v4l-dvb-makomk Quellen) wobei ersteres mit gleichem Fehler abbricht und zweiteres wieder nicht gewuenschtes Modul kompiliert.

Hat bei euch die Ausgabe von make das Modul angezeigt? Ich kann naemlich alle uebrigen (von make ausgegebenen) Module problemlos laden (z. B. cinergyT2). 

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *x-up wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @fuchur Habe, wie vorgeschlagen, tabula rasa gemacht und den Kernel neukompiliert (ohne Multimedia devices) und danach "emerge v4l-dvb-hg" ausgefuehrt, das sich des linuxtv repository (hg pull -u http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb) bedient. Leider bricht der Kompiliervorgang mit einem Fehler ab:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Habe mein ebuild "v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2" noch einmal ausprobiert und es funktioniert problemlos.

Poste einmal die ausgabe von

```
eix v4l-dvb-hg
```

und

```
emerge v4l-dvb-hg
```

bis zum abbruch (in "[code]" tabs). Wenn eix nicht installiert oder nichts ausgibt installieren 

und /usr/bin/update-eix ausführen

MfG

----------

## x-up

```
localhost lxuser # eix v4l-dvb-hg

* media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg

     Available versions:  ~0.1-r2 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxtv.org

     Description:         live development version of v4l&dvb-driver for Kernel 2.6

```

```
localhost lxuser # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge v4l-dvb-hg

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22.9

>>> Unpacking source...

 * hg pull -u http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb ...

pulling from http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb

searching for changes

adding changesets

adding manifests

adding file changes

added 78 changesets with 179 changes to 64 files

64 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved     [ ok ]

 * rsync to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff-11798.out

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.ebuild, line 49:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 * 

 * Failed Patch: v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Und noch dein ebuild:

```
localhost v4l-dvb-hg # ebuild v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.ebuild digest

Appending /home/lxuser/Desktop to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

>>> Creating Manifest for /home/lxuser/Desktop/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg

localhost v4l-dvb-hg # ebuild v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.ebuild unpack

Appending /home/lxuser/Desktop to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> Unpacking source...

 * hg pull -u http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb ...

pulling from http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb

searching for changes

no changes found                                                          [ ok ]

 * rsync to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff-12002.out

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.ebuild, line 49:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files/v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 * 

 * Failed Patch: v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Wie hast du denn versucht meine ebuilds zu installieren wenn du kein overlay

eingerichtet hast? Ich sehe keins bei eix. Probiere einmal: 

Du setzt in "/etc/make.conf" auf z.B. "PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

Danach entpackts du meine ebuild und packst sie ganz nach "/usr/local/overlay"

einschlieslich files usw. Solte dann so ausschauen:

ls /usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/*

```

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/ChangeLog

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/Manifest

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/metadata.xml

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.ebuild

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3.ebuild

/usr/local/overlay/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/files:

digest-v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2

digest-v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3

v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff
```

Danach solte ein "emerge v4l-dvb-hg" auch funktionieren.

MfG

----------

## x-up

War mein Fehler - Dein ebuild funktioniert tadellos. Danke fuer die Anleitung. Kompiliert wird leider immer wieder dasselbe, bzw. diesselben Module: ob ebuild oder von Hand, ob v4l-dvb-makomk, -experimental, -kernel oder die files von linuxtv.org. Nach einem Neustart ist immer wieder das Modul em28xx nicht vorhanden. 

Ich haenge die Ausgabe von emerge mit Deinem ebuild an, woraus auch ersichtlich ist, dass das Modul nicht kompiliert wird. 

```

localhost ~ # emerge v4l-dvb-hg

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      

[ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     

[ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    

[ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22.9

>>> Unpacking source...

 * hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-experimental ...

requesting all changes

adding changesets

adding manifests

adding file changes

added 5887 changesets with 16364 changes to 1205 files

913 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved    

[ ok ]

 * rsync to 

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental 

...                                                                     

[ ok ]

 * Applying v4l-dvb-hg-fix-makefile-recursion.diff ...                    

[ ok ]

No version yet.

./scripts/make_kconfig.pl /usr/src/linux 1

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.22

VIDEO_PLANB: Requires at least kernel 2.6.99

Created default (all yes) .config file

 * No additional local patches to use

 * Removing autoload-entry from stradis-driver.

 * Removing depmod-calls

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in 

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l 

...

 * Preparing dvb module

scripts/make_makefile.pl

./scripts/make_myconfig.pl

perl scripts/make_config_compat.pl /usr/src/linux ./.myconfig 

./config-compat.h

creating symbolic links...

ln -sf . oss

make -C /usr/src/linux 

SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l  

modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.9'

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2_v4l.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2_usb.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2_core.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvbdev.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dmxdev.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_demux.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_filter.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_ca_en50221.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_frontend.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_net.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_ringbuffer.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb_math.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/et61x251_core.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/et61x251_tas5130d1b.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ir-functions.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ir-keymaps.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-if.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-misc.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-ctrl.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-v4l.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-uncompress.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-dec1.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-dec23.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-kiara.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc-timon.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_core.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_hv7131d.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_hv7131r.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_mi0343.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_mi0360.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_ov7630.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_ov7660.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_pas106b.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_pas202bcb.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_tas5110c1b.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_tas5110d.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102_tas5130d1b.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301_core.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301_pb0330.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301_pas202bcb.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/videodev.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l2-common.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/compat_ioctl32.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l1-compat.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr36060.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stradis.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia_usb.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf-dvb.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btcx-risc.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cx2341x.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dabusb.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ov511.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/se401.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stv680.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr364xx.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/et61x251.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/usbvideo.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ibmcam.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ultracam.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/konicawc.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vicam.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/quickcam_messenger.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vivi.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maxiradio.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-gemtek-pci.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maestro.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dsbr100.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb-core.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusb_dec.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusbdecfe.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cinergyT2.o

  CC [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btaudio.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ir-common.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 39 modules

WARNING: "videocodec_register" 

[/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr36060.ko] 

undefined!

WARNING: "videocodec_unregister" 

[/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr36060.ko] 

undefined!

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btaudio.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btcx-risc.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cinergyT2.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/compat_ioctl32.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia_usb.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cx2341x.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dabusb.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dsbr100.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb-core.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/et61x251.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ibmcam.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ir-common.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/konicawc.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ov511.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/quickcam_messenger.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-gemtek-pci.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maestro.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maxiradio.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/se401.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stradis.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stv680.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusb_dec.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusbdecfe.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ultracam.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/usbvideo.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l1-compat.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l2-common.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vicam.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf-dvb.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/videodev.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vivi.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr36060.mod.o

  CC      

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr364xx.mod.o

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btaudio.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/btcx-risc.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cinergyT2.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/compat_ioctl32.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia2.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cpia_usb.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/cx2341x.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dabusb.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dsbr100.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/dvb-core.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/et61x251.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ibmcam.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ir-common.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/konicawc.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ov511.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/pwc.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/quickcam_messenger.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-gemtek-pci.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maestro.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/radio-maxiradio.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/se401.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/sn9c102.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stradis.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusb_dec.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/stv680.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ttusbdecfe.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/ultracam.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/usbvideo.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l1-compat.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/v4l2-common.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vicam.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf-dvb.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/video-buf.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/videodev.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/vivi.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zc0301.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr36060.ko

  LD [M]  

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb-experimental/v4l/zr364xx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.9'

./scripts/rmmod.pl check

found 39 modules

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2

>>> Install v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 into 

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/image/ category media-tv

Stripping debug info from files

Installing kernel modules under 

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/image//lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/:

        video/et61x251/: et61x251.ko 

        video/cpia2/: cpia2.ko 

        dvb/cinergyT2/: cinergyT2.ko 

        video/usbvideo/: ibmcam.ko usbvideo.ko vicam.ko 

                ultracam.ko konicawc.ko quickcam_messenger.ko 

        video/sn9c102/: sn9c102.ko 

        dvb/dvb-core/: dvb-core.ko 

        video/: stradis.ko cx2341x.ko zr364xx.ko 

                stv680.ko video-buf.ko ov511.ko 

                dabusb.ko cpia_usb.ko videodev.ko 

                zr36060.ko video-buf-dvb.ko vivi.ko 

                btcx-risc.ko se401.ko v4l2-common.ko 

                v4l1-compat.ko compat_ioctl32.ko cpia.ko 

        common/: ir-common.ko 

        radio/: dsbr100.ko radio-maestro.ko radio-maxiradio.ko 

                radio-gemtek-pci.ko 

        dvb/ttusb-dec/: ttusbdecfe.ko ttusb_dec.ko 

        video/pwc/: pwc.ko 

        video/zc0301/: zc0301.ko 

>>> Completed installing v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 into 

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/image/

strip: strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/et61x251/et61x251.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia2/cpia2.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/ibmcam.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/vicam.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/ultracam.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/konicawc.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/stradis.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cx2341x.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr364xx.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/stv680.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/video-buf.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/ov511.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/dabusb.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia_usb.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/videodev.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/video-buf-dvb.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/vivi.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/btcx-risc.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/se401.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/v4l2-common.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/compat_ioctl32.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/pwc/pwc.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zc0301/zc0301.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/cinergyT2/cinergyT2.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/common/ir-common.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/dsbr100.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-maestro.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-maxiradio.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.ko

>>> Merging media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/et61x251/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/et61x251/et61x251.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia2/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia2/cpia2.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/ibmcam.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/vicam.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/ultracam.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/konicawc.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/sn9c102/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/stradis.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cx2341x.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr364xx.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/stv680.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/video-buf.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/ov511.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/dabusb.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia_usb.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/videodev.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/video-buf-dvb.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/vivi.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/btcx-risc.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/se401.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/v4l2-common.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/compat_ioctl32.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/cpia.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/pwc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/pwc/pwc.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zc0301/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zc0301/zc0301.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/cinergyT2/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/cinergyT2/cinergyT2.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/dvb-core/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/ttusb-dec/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/common/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/common/ir-common.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/dsbr100.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-maestro.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-maxiradio.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/avermedia.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/bt8xx.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/cards.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/ci.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/contributors.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/faq.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/readme.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/ttusb-dec.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/udev.txt.bz2

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/get_dvb_firmware

 * Firmware-files can be found in media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.22.9 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown 

symbol videocodec_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.22.9/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown 

symbol videocodec_register

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.22.9/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko 

needs unknown symbol videocodec_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.22.9/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko 

needs unknown symbol videocodec_register                                            

[ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * if you want to use the IR-port or networking

 * with the dvb-card you need to

 * install linuxtv-dvb-apps

>>> media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 merged.

>>> Recording media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2:

 * Removing autoload-entry from stradis-driver.

 * Removing depmod-calls

 * Firmware-files can be found in media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware

 * if you want to use the IR-port or networking

 * with the dvb-card you need to

 * install linuxtv-dvb-apps

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich denke das dein Kernel zu neu ist. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist mein Kernel 2.6.20.7.

Bei mir werden ein ganze menge Module mehr gebaut mit dem gleichen ebuild. 

Hier mein Logfile von gereade gebauten Modulen.

MfG

----------

## x-up

Sehr merkwuerdig. Auch ein Wechsel auf kernel 2.6.20.7 hat nichts gebracht. Ich ziehe schon einen Wechsel des OS in Erwaegung. 

Danke jedenfalls fuer Deine Hilfe fuchur. Weitere Anregungen sind natuerlich jederzeit erwuenscht.  :Smile: 

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Schau einmal ob du bei Kernelconfig "Code maturity level options >                                                                                               [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers"

"CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y" eingeschaltes hast. Sonst habe ich auch keine Idee.

MfG

----------

## NightDragon

Hast Du es schon mal mit "make clean && make release && make && make install && update-modules" versucht?

Besonders "make release" ist wichtig.

Im anschluss solltest du das Modul dann haben

check am besten über "modprobe -l | grep em28"

-l = (klein L)

----------

## x-up

@fuchur: die Optionen waren beide aktiviert.

@NightDragon: hat auch nichts gebracht; es werden immer die gleichen 39 Module kompiliert;

Zuhause auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner hat alles tadellos geklappt... 

Ratlose Gruesse,

x-up

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Bist du sicher das du versuchst gegen den richtigen Kernel die Module zu bauen? Wenn

das bei mir mit Kernel 2.6.20.7 funktioniert sehe ich überhaupt keine Grund warum das

bei anderen nicht auch klappen sollte. Kannst ja mal die Ausgabe von:

```
ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.20.7 und

la -al /usr/src/
```

 und ca. die erste 30 Zeilen wenn du versuchst die Module zu bauen posten.

MfG

----------

## x-up

Mmmh, ich verstehe das selber nicht. Auf dem Ubuntu-System werden ueber 200 Module kompiliert... 

```
localhost lxuser # ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.20.7/

total 176

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Nov  5 10:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Oct 31 08:10 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 Oct 31 07:56 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.20.7

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Nov  5 10:54 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20475 Nov  5 10:55 modules.alias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    69 Nov  5 10:55 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17852 Nov  5 10:55 modules.dep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    73 Nov  5 10:55 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   141 Nov  5 10:55 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    81 Nov  5 10:55 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    74 Nov  5 10:55 modules.ofmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   827 Nov  5 10:55 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    43 Nov  5 10:55 modules.seriomap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16331 Nov  5 10:55 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 70779 Nov  5 10:55 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 Oct 31 08:11 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.20.7

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Oct 31 08:24 v4l-dvb

localhost lxuser # ls -al /usr/src/

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Oct 31 08:21 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 Oct 27 13:43 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Aug 30  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   14 Oct 31 08:21 linux -> linux-2.6.20.7

drwxrwxr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov  5 10:58 linux-2.6.20.7

localhost lxuser # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.20.7 #1 SMP Wed Oct 31 07:56:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 1400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Kernelkonfiguration: http://nopaste.info/2a48720797.html

make-Log: http://nopaste.info/eae874ee5c.html

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Das liegt an deiner komischen Kernelconfiguration. Mit deiner

Kernelconfiguration werde bei mir auch nur 30 module gebaut.

Kannst dir ja die Kernelconfig  von Ubuntu anschauen und

auf dein Gentoo übertragen/anpassen.

Das Problem ist nicht Gentoo sonder sitzt vor der Tastatur  :Wink: .

MfG

----------

## x-up

Koenntest du mir womoeglich deine reinstellen, da ich in den naechsten Wochen nicht mehr an meinen Rechner komme (bin im Ausland)?

lG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *x-up wrote:*   

> Koenntest du mir womoeglich deine reinstellen, da ich in den naechsten Wochen nicht mehr an meinen Rechner komme (bin im Ausland)?
> 
> lG

 

Hier

MfG

----------

